# First time user



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, I am a fibro/ibs suffer. Diagnosised7 months ago at the Mayo in Jacksonville.I live in Georgia and have not found a doctorlocally to help. Have been trying to figureit out on my own. Would love to have a doctorinvolved, but hard to find one that believesand understands. I am considering a Chriopractor...do any of you use this way?Thanks Tiss


----------



## Guest (May 26, 1999)

Hi Tiss:I got fibro after a car accident last year.. I am still going to a physical therapist and a chiropractor and biofeedback... crazy huh? The chiropractor does help on certain days. on other days it seems to aggravate it.. But when he hits my tender points. well, I have threatened to kick him while lying on the table.. One time I actually did.. We both were laughing.. So, you need to find one that really knows about fibro and will really learn your body and its aches and pains... I pray you are healthy and feeling well soon... All I can say is thank the Lord that warm weather is upon us,,, I do terrible in the cold weather......Love Donna


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome tiss, and ditto donna!...I'm glad the warmer weather is here as well. Low pressure days are the pits. I swear someone has sat on my chest all night while I was sleeping & 0-energy level. I have tried chiropracters-yes some good and some bad. Stay away from the bone-crunchers. Try one that will work to warm-up your mucscles before and after your treatment and includes massage. Don't be afraid to speak up when it hurts so they let up on you. If they are a good one, their goal is to make you feel better. I go by how I'm feeling when to quit the treatments. A Rhuematologist usually can diagnose you properly, and a Physiatrist is a re-hab doctor that usually has some knowledge of chronic pain as well. If you can't find any knowledgeable MD in your imediate area, you may have to drive farther. Do you have much of a support system around you?(friends or family that actually understand?) I've learned to treat my own neck and shoulder pain, mostly prophylacticly. I make sure I exercise my neck and shoulders immediately on arising. Maybe you can get these exercises from your MD or at a rehab center. I then do general body stretches and low impact aerobics for 20 min or as tol. Stop when it hurts. Of course, I don't do these as much as I should. I use warm moist heat ("Bed-Buddy" they are called-microwaveable) to soothe the painful area before/after exercises as needed. I also use the Thera-cane to reach my back trigger point areas as a kinda accu-pressure therapy. This works great for me when I have more severe pain. Of course a good back massage is great if you can get one. Good luck to you tiss and don't be afraid to ask any questions. We may not always know the answers here, but we are a great support for each other.------------------


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you to all that welcomed me with wonderful info. I do have good supportand a wonderful husband of 25 years. Theproblem is, that Fibro is invisible anddoctors can test you tell the cows come homeand turn up nothing, so after awhile, itappears that all I do is go to the doctorsand come home with nothing showing up on them. I am now going to a Gastro Doc forIBS complaints..determined that all my painin my stomache and abdomin has to be something other than IBS. Do you all have IBS problems and at times is worst than theFibro pain. I am going to list my symptomsand let me know if you are the same or havedifferent ones. Tension headache,on the rightside around and behind the ear down the frontof my neck. The base of my skull and shoulderblades, I am always reaching around there andpressing those muscles really hard. My armsget sore if I use them to much. The palms ofmy hands feel tender. My chest or breast areais always sore, like I have been doing pushups. My stomache aches and so does the rightlower abdomin. My hip feels dislocated andthen the pain goes to my knees. My righteye is more painful than the left and theyboth water. I feel some numbness, feels likeI weigh alot (115 lbs) and the limbs areheavy. AND SO ON........many complaintsand no answers. After I get done with theGastro Doc. I am going to search for a Doctorwho will help me thru this. THey were wonderful and understanding at the MAYO, butI live here, and need help locally. I justwant some stucture and help and someone I can go to to get relief when having bad day.My life is full and great, 3 wonderful daughters ages 17, 22, 25, I stay busy andactive, but have to put a face on to do soon many days. THe girls do not know the extent of my illness, was waiting til I gotwith a Fibro Doctor and then I was going tosit them down and explain why I am not thesame, so on bad days I will not have to tryso hard for them. I want to say "Hey, itsa Fibro Day, tomorrow I may be able to..."Thanks for listening, I am glad I am hereIf at anytime I hear of something that couldhelp you I will share it. Tiss


----------



## Guest (May 29, 1999)

Ditto ditto ditto! Same pains. Same places. Same Syndromes. I've had the IBS since I was 19. At least that's the first time I recall it making me miss work for. I am 45 now and have not been able to work for about 5-6 years. The fibro gives me the worst headaches (starting in that dreaded neck/shoulder connection) and pain in or around too many joints to name. The sad irony for me is that I'm supposed to exercise regularly because I also have osteoporosis and hypertension, But I'm in too much pain to even go for a walk around the block. Pass the arsenic.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 1999)

TissI have the same pain in my chest and breast area. Hurts sometimes so bad i am sur i am having some kind of attack. Also have alot of pain and soreness in my stomach an lower back. When i first started all this the dr. ordered ex-rays because he was sure there was some problems with my stomach. But everything came back normal. Have no strenght in my arms because of them being so sore. So alot of your systoms sound like fms for sure.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you all for your replies. Our symptomsseem the same, I know everyone is differentbut we all are about the same. I have medicine now for my stomach pains..it isBentyl and Levsin. It is suppose to helpwith all the spasams. I got it from myGastro Doc, who again, says it is IBS. THepain is so great, I have a hard time believeing it is just IBS, there must be something else wrong...test says there is not. Fibro people can never have tests thattell them anything about there pain, thisgets so tough after awhile. I have not triedthe Levsin yet, I like to introduce MEDS slowly to make sure, they work and I wont have a reaction to them. My IBS pain, is more like a pulled muscle in the abdomin and not so much spasms, does anyone feel thisalso? It is like I have a catch in my sidethat wont go away, especially after a bowelmovement. I can point right to it, touch itand it hurts...what is this? Right to the right of my belly button, makes my side andaround to my lower back hurt...anyone elsefeel the same? I am trying to do stomach crunches, really hurts, am I doing more harmor good? Oh well, I will do what the GastroDoc says, but am still going to seek a FibroDoc. Do you suggest, Internist, GP, Rhumatologist or what? Please all,excuse myspelling, I dont have Spell Check on theseboards, so bare with me. THANKS for allyour support, TISS


----------

